# Need some quick advice about intros



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Bit of info, I have a lone female, shes was the only female in the litter. I have been looking for friends for a few months and happily today I will be picking some up, they had 4 females and asked if I would take them all, being a bit of a softy I said yes 

So, I have cleaned out a Duna Mini, fresh substrate, scattered food rather than a bowl, put in a large cat food box, the ones puches come in with bedding inside, no toys./hammocks etc. Will this be ok for them for a week or 2, I can move them into a Duna Fun which is a bit bigger until I pick up another Kios which I planned to attach to the Duna Fun via the tubes to make more floor space plus climbing.

I had only planned to pick up a pair to make a trio but couldnt leave the other 2 behind :lol:

Also, should I do intros in the carrier or in the cage?

Thanks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you need to introduce them in neutral territory where it smells like non of the mice ... dont put any toys or food in when you first introduce them so they have nothing to fight over and they should be fine  there will be some squabbling and squeaking thats normal so dont panic


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

The cage I am using smells of no one and only have bedding in there just now


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

sounds like a good place to start


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Fab, thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id also add a few toilet rool tubes as sight breaker, that way if a fight was to break out the mouse have a place to run to to break the line of sight and give it a bit of a break. Ive allways used them when introducing other rodents that are more prone to fighting and do it with the mice too.


----------

